# First time I see snow :D



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Whoop whoop! That's wonderful! I lovew snow (at least for today)
My whole class got outside just for me to feel snow  Such a moment!

This is a pic I took when I got home








Whoop whoop!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

First snow for this winter was today for us. I am so glad snow is so exciting for you!!! It would be neat to remember how I felt the first time I touched/saw snow!!! Great picture of you by the way!


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

lol, congrats maxpayne!

yeah it just snowed here too a couple days ago.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

awsome, you really look like a typical american. No way to tell your from veitnam. Glad you love the snow, it's always been my favorite time of the year but we won't see snow where i live for a few weeks


----------



## Meeocky (Sep 7, 2005)

I saw snow twice in my life. Once when I was a little kid and the other time was last year for christmas. With the weater you get in Louisiana I'm lucky I saw it just those two times.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

congrats, Now you will understand some of the songs you hear about christmas. LOL

Just wait till a big snowstorm with huge flakes. Those are the times you take a long walk at night and hear total silence because the snow absorbs most the sound. It is almost magical. Usually when the big flakes fall it is actually pretty warm outside so walks are kind of nice.


----------



## kaybee (Aug 12, 2005)

Hehe, I'm 41 and have lived in Wisconsin for 7 yrs now after growing up in CA and I still run around like a fool at first snowfall!!! Yea, I was out there in it last night in my parka, boots and SHORTS!!!

Kay


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

LOL me I hide in my house or today to get to class I wore a long sleeved shirt, sweatshirt, winter jacket, mittens, and some sort of insulated jogging pants


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> congrats, Now you will understand some of the songs you hear about christmas. LOL
> 
> Just wait till a big snowstorm with huge flakes. Those are the times you take a long walk at night and hear total silence because the snow absorbs most the sound. It is almost magical. Usually when the big flakes fall it is actually pretty warm outside so walks are kind of nice.


aaaahhhh I love those night generally I take some music and I just go walking until I am to tired to walk or to cold.
Great to see you having fun max hope you continue to enjoy the snow all the time.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Only a couple times I've seen snow and it wasn't a lot.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Ha ha it'll be very snowy here... so snowy that I'll remember 
I really like it though, I got a snowball-fight yesterday with the kids yesterday, gonna build a snowman today  it's 1 inch and a half now, I think.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Awesome max!! Glad to hear that you liked it! I know alot of people that don't like the snow but me I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Meeocky (Sep 7, 2005)

DUSTIN323 said:


> Same here I was real little too little to remeber(probally the same time you're talkin bout) I don't remember snow last year but on New Years day at like midnight when LSU was playin in the peach bowl. What city do you live in(just out of curiosity) I live in Baton Rouge


I live in Labadieville, pretty close to Donaldsonville.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Snow. Heh. Wait till you're scraping windows, de-icing car locks, shoveling driveways, and sitting in traffic for 2 hrs. Then see how much you continue to like it.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Simpte said:


> Snow. Heh. Wait till you're scraping windows, de-icing car locks, shoveling driveways, and sitting in traffic for 2 hrs. Then see how much you continue to like it.



Skiing and snowboarding makes up for it.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Just wait till the ice storms!!! They are sooo0o0o0 pretty!!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Lexus said:


> LOL me I hide in my house or today to get to class I wore a long sleeved shirt, sweatshirt, winter jacket, mittens, and some sort of insulated jogging pants


Wow lexus, I go outside in the snow with a t shirt and flannal pants all the time, my mom gets worried and makes me wear a sweetshirt but cold has little to know affect on me, lol. It's from all the years I've worked a summer job in a freezer in t shirts and shorts


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeah you bet, shev! I already signed up for skiing and snowboarding club. We'll start next year's February 
Hope I'll be doing good


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Start out with a sled


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

shev said:


> Start out with a sled


SLEDDING!! Rock on!!! There's this place here thats called suicide hill. i can't wait for it to snow


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

fishboy said:


> Wow lexus, I go outside in the snow with a t shirt and flannal pants all the time, my mom gets worried and makes me wear a sweetshirt but cold has little to know affect on me, lol. It's from all the years I've worked a summer job in a freezer in t shirts and shorts


whats the coldest i gets where you live fishboy


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

good question, we get like a foot+ of snow average last year pre fall so it was pretty cold, I really don't feel it though...winter in PA is average i guess. 

Fishfreaks could you guys help me out we don't live that far apart, what are winter temps for the area?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Well here it averages about 20-30 without wind chill for the high temps. I don't think we're goona have a bad winter this year at all, but then again what do i know about the forcast other than they tend to get it wrong lol. Anyways I'd imagine its always a bit cooler there for you fishboy your a bit farther north then we are.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

fishboy said:


> good question, we get like a foot+ of snow average last year pre fall so it was pretty cold, I really don't feel it though...winter in PA is average i guess.
> 
> Fishfreaks could you guys help me out we don't live that far apart, what are winter temps for the area?


ya fishboy from what fishfreaks said winter isn't that bad there but that much snow and it not being super cold would be fun.
Last year we had somewhere over 2 feet of snow it suddenly dropped to -50C without wind chill with the wind chill its was -60C, I think you would feel those tempsI love cold but I love warmer weather more


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Winters here have been oddly mild for the past couple years. although mt has the coldest recorded temp in the continental US (alaska of course beat us, but only by a couple degrees) of -70 degrees, it has barely gotten down to -40 for the past couple of years.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

shev said:


> Winters here have been oddly mild for the past couple years. although mt has the coldest recorded temp in the continental US (alaska of course beat us, but only by a couple degrees) of -70 degrees, it has barely gotten down to -40 for the past couple of years.


I wouldn't know what to do in those temps, lol.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

guppyart-that sounds fun! -60C!!!!! I'd love it (I'm weird like that)!!! Soon I'm hoping to hit the beach in Jersey and go swimming, so sad that no one comes in the winter the water's so nice and clear but the bay freezes alot.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

colder the air the wamer the water...


----------



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

it got down right cold here a couple days ago it was about 10 degrees i froze my butt off i didn't even bother going outside luckly i didn't have work that day lol it snowed to and it's only fall


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

When it gets cold here we still wear tshirts... but if we need to drive somewhere after we get out of the car; we run


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

snow......
Hmm lol, that looks like some thick snow


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

*More more....*

Im luving it


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Glad to hear that your enjoying it max! It has been unusually warm here since november so unfortunatly we havent had much chance for snow this winter


----------



## dolphinkid (Jan 26, 2006)

Hilo!
hehe, koolios on the snow! But if you really want, you can take all mine! rofl.. Tuns of fun to play in, but its soooo cold! lol. (right now its actually pretty warm, weve been getting lows of 0F degrees at night, but at the begining of the week we had a -29F degrees as a low! brrrr) lotsa snow here... just snowed recently though, so now theres some more. Luckily though it has been staying pretty warm, cause -29F sure can stink!! brrr... ( Why i plan on moving somewhere warm lmao  ) ~*BOD*~


----------

